
XcodeGhost infectd Apps List - dengjh
https://github.com/zengyun-programmer/XcodeGhostApps/blob/master/XcodeGhost%20Apps.md
======
dengjh
what's xcode ghost?
[http://drops.wooyun.org/news/8864](http://drops.wooyun.org/news/8864) (in
chinese)

